# Having problems with your Netflix? You can blame Verizon



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From GigaOm:

*Having problems with your Netflix? You can blame Verizon*


> Verizon is locked in a head-butting battle with Cogent Communications, a large bandwidth provider. The cause for these issues: Netflix, one of Internet's killer applications that has been growing its share of the network. Bad news for Verizon customers: Netflix may not work as well.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

